# Pros & cons of using Spyware



## Glaswegian

Sophisticated computer users for years have installed programs like key stroke loggers to view what others are doing on their computers. But what may have started out as something found only in the hacker realm has become more common with the pervasive use of the Internet.

Say, for example, you are the parent of a 13-year-old daughter who is working on a school project at home. She is researching the subject on the Internet while connecting with others through a messaging program. One of her online "friends" claims to be 15 but is really in his 40s. Over a few months, your daughter has had numerous communications with this man. So much so that her "friend" knows her cell number, where she goes to school and where she lives. Arrangements have been made to meet. 


http://www.law.com/jsp/legaltechnology/pubArticleLTN.jsp?id=1184317593035&rss=ltn


----------



## Kalim

Record all your screen activity, like me. :sayyes:


----------



## Go The Power

I have heard cases like these, there are actually some under cover police officers that do this, when they get enough information on the person , they start to follow the student home wot freak them out. And when there parents get home the police officer will tell the parents all about it chat, and most of the time it works and stops the students form doing it.

Do you always record the screen activity Kalim?


----------



## Ben

Some workplaces even record internet use, keystrokes, screen activity etc.


----------



## Kalim

Go The Power said:


> Do you always record the screen activity Kalim?


Yes, on confidential systems, it's a policy. Home systems with nothing on or those I rarely use, it's not done on but I have various other security measures taken to cover up as much as necessary. Recording of room of equipment, it's surroundings and the screen activity is implemented 24/7, especially if I let someone other or a youngster use my system. When you start the PC (usually they're always running & I bar others from switching it off), you won't have an idea that your screen activity is being recorded by the PC as a video file (Task Manager will not display it, and Process Monitor and Process Explorer I've disabled for other users) for me to access later, placed inside an invisible AES-Blowfish-Serpent-Twofish (etc) algorithm encrypted container volume using SHA-2 RIPEMD-Whirpool (etc) hash algorithms,, which only I know the key file and password/s to, and that recording file once reaching the 100MB limit, is broken into 5 segments (split) and emailed to my account. And so on. :1angel:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

*** is the point?


----------



## Go The Power

Kalim said:


> Yes, on confidential systems, it's a policy. Home systems with nothing on or those I rarely use, it's not done on but I have various other security measures taken to cover up as much as necessary. Recording of room of equipment, it's surroundings and the screen activity is implemented 24/7, especially if I let someone other or a youngster use my system. When you start the PC (usually they're always running & I bar others from switching it off), you won't have an idea that your screen activity is being recorded by the PC as a video file (Task Manager will not display it, and Process Monitor and Process Explorer I've disabled for other users) for me to access later, placed inside an invisible AES-Blowfish-Serpent-Twofish (etc) algorithm encrypted container volume using SHA-2 RIPEMD-Whirpool (etc) hash algorithms,, which only I know the key file and password/s to, and that recording file once reaching the 100MB limit, is broken into 5 segments (split) and emailed to my account. And so on. :1angel:


Very clever :smile:, So thats how screen recording works, I knew that it records the screen but I didnt know that much about it. thanks


----------

